# Final details



## cheech (Jun 4, 2007)

Do we have any final details that need to be addressed?

For hotel reservations do you have a number for me to call?

Do you want me to buy some bulk what ever for side dishes (looks like that is where the largest holes are?

Any thing else?


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 5, 2007)

Daryl, 
If you want to bring some bulk items that you can think of that would be fine. I am going to talk to someone about getting some potato salad (bulk boxes) from a local manufacturer. 

Of course plates and plastics will be needed, but I know others have mentioned getting that. If need be we can run to a store and pick up the small items that get missed.

Chad should be able to get the number for reservations.

We may want to bump back the announcement with general rules and costs.

It is Father's Day weekend and I believe that there may be a slack in attendance from what is planned on. We'll make due with those that come and for the time they are there. I haven't heard back yet from SmokyOky (Tim) whether he will attend or not. 

He has asked some questions and has made a comment that he may not be able to make it. If not we'll step up to the smoker and fill in... that's all we can do.

Hopefully all will make it for at least a day. I have to work Tue and Wed this week. Then the wife is having surgery Friday. As long as her cousin comes to stay, then I will be there all weekend. If not I will make a day trip to drop off all prizes etc. For now as it stands I am there.

So carry on and keep plugging the camp.

Joe


----------



## ultramag (Jun 5, 2007)

I think you have found where this was posted already, but here it is just in case.

http://www.parkfieldinn.com/

Obviously, you want the Clinton location.


----------

